# 6 máy khoan ngang gỗ công nghiệp HOT nhất hiện nay



## QUOC DUY 662 (8/11/21)

*6 **máy khoan ngang gỗ công nghiệp** HOT nhất hiện nay*
Máy khoan ngang gỗ công nghiệp _là công cụ hỗ trợ đắc lực trong quy trình sản xuất nội thất gỗ hiện đại. Sau đây, Quốc Duy sẽ giới thiệu những loại máy khoan ván công nghiệp đang được rất nhiều doanh nghiệp áp dụng trong hoạt động sản xuất của mình hiện nay._

*Máy khoan CNC gia công 6 mặt ván SM 612H*
Về nguyên lý hoạt động, về cơ bản máy khoan CNC gia công 6 mặt ván - SM 612H hoạt động tương tự như SM612. Tuy nhiên, chúng được trang bị công suất làm việc khủng. Rất phù hợp với nhà máy, công xưởng công xuất cao, liên tục hoặc cần gấp số lượng hàng hóa lớn.




*Thông số máy:
Kích thước gia công       *
Chiều rộng nhỏ nhất của phôi:  50 mm
Chiều rộng lớn nhất của phôi:   1200 mm
Chiều dài lớn nhất của phôi:      5000 mm
Chiều dài nhỏ nhất của phôi:     250 mm
Độ dày lớn nhất của phôi:          48 mm
Độ dày nhỏ nhất của phôi:         10 mm
*Trục gia công và tốc độ tối đa: *
Trục X:   5000 mm – 130 m/phút
Trục Y:   1680 mm - 80m/ phút
Trục Z:    90 mm - 30m/ phút
Trục U:   5000 mm - 130m/ phút
Trục V: 1200 mm - 80m phút
Trục W:  100 mm - 30m/ phút
Trục A:   1260 mm - 30m/ phút
*Cụm khoan  *
Trục khoan dọc:               12 ( X axis) + 9 ( Y axis)
Trục khoan ngang:          8
Tốc độ động cơ khoan:  3400 rpm
Động cơ khoan:               2.2 kw
*Cụm phay*
Động cơ phay:     3.5 kw x 2
Tốc độ động cơ:  18000 rmp
*Thông số khác  *
Chiều cao bàn làm việc:  960 mm
Tổng công suất:                19.2 kw
Nguồn điện:                      380 V/50Hz
Áp suất làm việc:               0.7-0.8Mpa
Trọng lượng:                     3500kg
Kích thước máy                 5800x2840x2200mm
*Đặc điểm nổi bật



*
Khoan trên cả 6 mặt vật liệu
Hệ thống quét mã vạch nhanh chóng và chính xác cao
Xử lý được trên hầu hết các biên dạng phức tạp
Công suất siêu khủng lên đến 19.2 KW và hoạt động ổn định, liên tục trong nhiều giờ làm việc nhưng không làm giảm tuổi thọ của máy


> Tham khảo>>> Giá máy khoan CNC gia công 6 mặt ván SM 612H


*Máy gia công khoan 6 mặt SM 612*
Máy khoan cnc 6 mặt CNC được vận hành với tốc độ cao, khoan cùng lúc 6 mặt của phôi kết hợp với đầu router phay chi tiết, máy hoạt động trên phần mềm tương đối dễ sử dụng và hệ thống scan mã code.




*Thông số kỹ thuật:
Kích thước gia công *
Chiều rộng nhỏ nhất của phôi:; 50 mm
Chiều rộng lớn nhất của phôi:   1200 mm
Chiều dài lớn nhất của phôi:      5000 mm
Chiều dài nhỏ nhất của phôi:     250 mm
Độ dày lớn nhất của phôi:          48 mm
Độ dày nhỏ nhất của phôi:         10 mm
*Trục gia công và tốc độ tối đa: *
Trục X:   5000 mm – 130 m/phút
Trục Y:   1680 mm - 80m/ phút
Trục Z:    90 mm - 30m/ phút
Trục U:   5000 mm - 130m/ phút
Trục V:   1200 mm - 80m phút
Trục W:  100mm - 30m/ phút
Trục A:   1260mm - 30m/ phút
*Cụm khoan  *
Trục khoan dọc:               12 ( X axis) + 9 ( Y axis)
Trục khoan ngang:          8
Tốc độ động cơ khoan:  3400 rpm
Động cơ khoan:               2.2 kw
*Cụm phay*
Động cơ phay:     3.5 kw x 2
Tốc độ động cơ:  18000 rmp
*Thông số khác *
Chiều cao bàn làm việc:  960 mm
Tổng công suất:                19.2 kw
Nguồn điện:                      380V/50Hz
Áp suất làm việc:               0.7-0.8Mpa
Trọng lượng:                     3500kg
Kích thước máy:                5800x2840x2200mm

*Đặc điểm nổi bật*

Được trang bị khung máy vững chắc, động cơ hoạt động ổn định, không gây tiếng ồn lớn
Hệ thống máy quét mã vạch hiện đại giúp tăng tốc độ gia công và đảm bảo được độ chính xác cao, phù hợp để sản xuất với số lượng lớn
Tích hợp nhiều phần mềm thiết kế hiện đại giúp công đoạn khoan ván sẽ trở nên dễ dàng và nhanh chóng hơn.
Được trang bị bàn xếp đỡ tự động, cho phép hoạt động diễn ra một cách liên tục, cho năng suất cao.
Xử lý hầu hết các biên dạng sản phẩm
*Máy khoan ngang gỗ công nghiệp laser 2 đầu SMCK 3000/2*
Máy khoan ngang CNC 2 đầu định vị laser hoạt động theo cơ chế dùng đầu dò laser, tia hồng ngoại để quét và xác định vị trí khoan trên bề mặt ván một cách chính xác dường như tuyệt đối.




*Thông số kỹ thuật*
Kích thước mũi khoan:                Ø 3 - 15 mm
Độ sâu khoan:                              0 - 35 mm
Độ dày phôi:                                  10-35 mm
Tổng công suất:                            5.55 kw
Chiều rộng làm việc nhỏ nhất:  70 mm
Tốc độ đưa phôi:                          60 m/phút
Tốc độ trục khoan:                       18000 vòng/phút
Công suất motor:                          2.2 kw x 2
Khí nén làm việc:                          0.6 Mpa
Trọng lượng máy:                         1020 kg
*Đặc điểm nổi bật



*
Sử dụng tia hồng ngoại để xác định vị trí khoan, độ chính xác cao.
Thực hiện được đa chức năng như: khoan lỗ, phay rãnh mộng, bản lề,...
Hệ thống 8 ben kẹp phối khí nén giúp cố định được phôi trong suốt thời gian gia công.
Nhanh chóng, chính xác, tiết kiệm chi phí, tăng năng suất và hiệu quả hoạt động


> Tham khảo>>> Giá máy khoan gỗ CN laser 2 đầu SMCK 3000/3


*Máy khoan ngang gỗ công nghiệp SMCK 3000*
SMCK 3000 thuộc dòng máy khoan ngang định vị lỗ bằng công nghệ laser hiện đại. Từ các thông số đã được cài đặt sẵn, máy sử dụng tia hồng ngoại để định vị chính xác các vị trí cần xử lý và tiến hành khoan




*Thông số kỹ thuật:*
Kích thước mũi khoan :  Ø 3 - 15 mm
Độ sâu khoan :  0 - 35 mm
Độ dày phôi:  10-35 mm
Tổng công suất                                                  : 3.35 kw
Chiều rộng làm việc  nhỏ nhất                     : 70 mm
Tốc độ đưa phôi                                               : 60 mm/phút
Tốc độ trục khoan                                            : 18000 vòng/phút
Công suất motor                                               : 2.2 kw
Khí nén làm việc                                               : 0.6 Mpa
Trọng lượng máy                                              : 1020 kg
Kích thước máy                                                 : 3200 x 1850 x 1310 mm
*Đặc điểm nổi bật:



*
Máy định vị lỗ khoan bằng đầu dò laser tiêu chuẩn Hoa Kỳ.
Màn hình điều khiển tích hợp PLC, giao diện dễ thao tác
Hệ thống kẹp giữ cố định chắc chắn không bị lệch phôi, độ chính xác cao
Sử dụng động cơ motor, tốc độ khoan nhanh lên đến 2800 vòng/phút
Sử dụng tia hồng ngoại xác định lỗ khoan, cho độ chính xác cao
*Giới thiệu máy khoan ngang định vị hồng ngoại SM-2400*
Máy sử dụng tia hồng ngoại để tự động xác định vị trí lỗ khoan một cách chính xác nhất
*Thông số kỹ thuật máy*
Độ dày làm việc:                   10-60 mm
Độ sâu làm việc:                   80 mm
Chiều dài làm việc:                2500 mm
Động cơ trục:                        2.2kw , làm mát bằng không khí
Áp suất:                                 0.6-0.8 Mpa
Tốc độ trục khoan:               0- 18000 vòng/phút
Tổng công suất:                    3.5kw
Nguồn điện:                          AC300v/50Hz
Tốc độ hành trình lớn nhất:  50 m/min
Tốc độ làm việc lớn nhất:     30 m/min
Đường kính mũi khoan:        φ10mm
Trọng lượng:                         730kg
*Ưu điểm nổi bật của máy khoan ngang hồng ngoại:*
Máy đa chức năng: khoan, phay rãnh mộng, khoan lỗ, bản lề,...
Máy kiểm soát thiết kế giao diện cá nhân hóa, thao tác vận hành máy đơn giản, nhanh chóng, không tốn nhiều thời gian trong khâu đào tạo nhân sự mới.
Tự động hóa các công đoạn trong sản xuất giúp tiết kiệm thời gian, công sức nhân công
Sử dụng công nghệ hiện đại đảm bảo tính chính xác cao ( dường như tuyệt đối)
*Máy khoan ngang CNC định vị hồng ngoại*
Máy sử dụng tia hồng ngoại để tự động xác định vị trí lỗ khoan một cách chính xác nhất.
*Thông số kỹ thuật*
Độ dày làm việc:                     10 - 60 mm
Độ sâu làm việc:                     80 mm
Chiều dài làm việc:                 2300 mm
Phương thức dẫn động trục:  Thanh răng và bánh răng XY, trục vít Z
Tốc độ hành trình lớn nhất:    50 m/phút
Tốc độ làm việc lớn nhất:       30 m/phút
Động cơ chính:                        động cơ Servo
Hệ thống điều khiển:              Nc studio
Động cơ trục:                          3.5 kw
Tốc độ trục:                            0 - 18000 vòng/phút
Lệnh thực thi:                          G code
Khí nén:                                   6 - 8 bar
*Ưu điểm nổi bật*
Sử dụng công nghệ hiện đại nhanh chóng, tiết kiệm và mang lại hiệu quả kinh tế cao - giải pháp tối ưu hóa chi phí cho doanh nghiệp.
Nhanh, gọn nhưng luôn đảm bảo được độ chính xác cao
Tiết kiệm được thời gian, nhân công lao động
Việc vận hành máy khá dễ dàng, không tốn nhiều thời gian đào tạo nhân sự
Thực hiện được nhiều chức năng như: khoan, phay rãnh rộng, khoan lỗ,...
*Địa chỉ mua máy khoan ngang gỗ công nghiệp*
Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực cung cấp máy chế biến gỗ, Quốc Duy đã trở thành một trong những công ty hàng đầu và thương hiệu nổi tiếng về máy chế biến gỗ tại Việt Nam. Chúng tôi không ngừng nỗ lực để mang đến sự đa dạng trong sản phẩm và nâng cao chất lượng để đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu của quý khách hàng.
Không chỉ chú trọng vào chất lượng, Quốc Duy còn đưa ra giải pháp phù hợp với quy mô, năng lực tài chính nhằm tối ưu hóa hiệu quả kinh doanh của quý doanh nghiệp.
Để tìm hiểu các dòng máy chế biến gỗ tốt nhất hiện nay, quý khách hàng vui lòng LH Hotline: *0903600113*


----------

